# Would you let your dog play with your rat like this? (video)



## petcrazy (Jul 30, 2014)

I was horrified when I saw this video. I don't have any rats yet, so I don't know how well dogs get along with them. But this is scary. I would be scared for my poor rat if my dog played with it like that.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Eh no, the rat didn't seem to like it. It kind of is sad that she called the rat out from its hiding spot. The rat went there for a reason, to hide. It came out because it loves you and trusts you. She only called it out so the dog could keep messing with it. It is a breech of trust to me.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

People are so stupid sometimes. That sort of thing could go bad so fast, in so many ways, for the rat as well as the dog.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Ain't no cure for stupid!!!!!! UGH!!! Poor rat!!


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

You can clearly hear that rat squeak when the dog goes after the poor little thing! He was not having fun! That dog was making him feel like prey.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm actually really surprised that the rat didn't bite the crap out of that dog. This chick needs to get a clue, poor rat was in a defensive position the entire time.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Whoa, I don't think she knows that rats do not play like that. 
>.<
That poor boy!!!!!!!!!!!! She is encouraging them to fight!!!! All that poor rattie wanted was to run back to safety


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Absolutely disgusting. Poor rat. That dog is asking to get its nose ripped to shreds. >_<

I feel bad for the dog too. It doesn't understand that the rat doesn't play like it does - but it's not actually trying to harm the rat. One of these days, though, that dog is going to get seriously hurt.

At one point the owner even says, "Stop, Cali, he doesn't like it." She might have just been referring to the dog digging at the floor, but still.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Not to mention, looking in the other videos, that she uses shredded paper for the bedding (I know it's technically okay, but I feel like shredded paper is just really too sharp for sensitive little paws). He's also a lone rat, though she says she might get him a brother...

That dog also really needs a bath based off the first video, though white dogs are so hard to keep clean, I can't say too much about that...


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG this makes me sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

